# Myaskovsky ' symphonies



## DenisMarie

I am currently listening to Myaskovsky's 6th symphony ! Quite good !

What are the best symphonies of this composer ?

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## Art Rock

The sixth is by far the best one I have heard so far. I am working my way through his complete output though.


----------



## Ukko

You can trace the inventiveness as well as the 'skill level' of his symphonies almost without hearing them, by examining his professional career. The former attribute goes down while the latter one goes up, in seemingly direct relation to his compliance with state ideals.


----------



## emiellucifuge

The 6th is indeed a masterpiece.

Also try his 10th, and 27th. Personal favourites of mine, both very different.


----------



## superhorn

I recommend no 8, which I have ,among several other Myaskovsky symphonies.
It's full of memorable themes, and the slow movement, the third, is absolutely haunting and otherworldly. 
It features a solo English horn playing a Tatar folk song , pentatonic and melancholy.
It sounds curiously American Indian. My recording is on the Marco Polo label, with Robert Stankovsky and the Czecho-Slovak radio orchestra .


----------



## mmsbls

I have not heard many, but I love his 27th and the 6th is wonderful as well. Art Rock's project is a bit too ambitious for me now, but I can imagine working my way through much more of his music over time since so much of what I've heard to date I thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## robert

Symphony 21


----------



## Ravellian

According to allmusic guide, the 6th, 21st, and 27th are normally considered to be his 'best.'


----------



## myaskovsky2002

instead of speaking...here you have the third...with its enormous funeral march.






it starts approx. at 5:06. Be patient!

Of course I have his 27 symphonies and all his recordings...I love symphonies 2,4,6,10,21,27 and all others...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

myaskovsky2002 said:


> instead of speaking...here you have the third...with its enormous funeral march.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it starts approx. at 5:06. Be patient!
> 
> Of course I have his 27 symphonies and all his recordings...I love symphonies 2,4,6,10,21,27 and all others...
> 
> Martin


You are very kind, my friend Martin.

Myasko


----------



## SobakaNaSene

*Myaskovsky's inventiveness was fine in Soviet era,it was bright page of world culture*

I just absolutely had to register to answer to this:



Ukko said:


> You can trace the inventiveness as well as the 'skill level' of his symphonies almost without hearing them, by examining his professional career. The former attribute goes down while the latter one goes up, in seemingly direct relation to his compliance with state ideals.


How dare those Russians build a state on ideals, that Western society doesn't like, right? A pity evil Russians prevented the West from slaughtering them by tens of millions with "Dropshot" nuclear strike on civilians... Well at least West taught Vietnamese people a lesson, right? This will show'em, whose ideals are better!

And what a better place to spark a discussion about how "bad" Soviet ideals were (the barbarians didn't even punch a minority for using front door of the bus! Minorities worked as professors, composers, head of state! Unbelievable!) - than a forum on classical music, right? Who need these tones of political forums all across the internet, let's do it right here!


----------



## EdwardBast

Welcome Sobaka,
The thread you have resurrected is five years old. There are more recent threads on Myaskovsky and some extended discussions of his music that do not bring up politics.


----------



## Pugg

EdwardBast said:


> Welcome Sobaka,
> The thread you have resurrected is five years old. There are more recent threads on Myaskovsky and some extended discussions of his music that do not bring up politics.


This is what internet doing with people


----------



## SobakaNaSene

EdwardBast said:


> Welcome Sobaka,
> The thread you have resurrected is five years old. There are more recent threads on Myaskovsky and some extended discussions of his music that do not bring up politics.


Hello!
I apologies for necroposting, and also for inappropriately emotional rant - I was, actually, far more guilty of a sin I was accusing other person, that was silly of me.


----------

